# 30 Years of Amazing Sports Moments, Captured by a Master Photographer



## Grumbaki (Jan 28, 2014)

Cool article on Wired today!

http://www.wired.com/rawfile/2014/01/peter-read-miller/

All shot with Canon 8)


----------



## Northstar (Jan 28, 2014)

Grumbaki...thanks for posting this.

I'll be buying that book.


----------



## Grumbaki (Jan 28, 2014)

It was mostly to share the amazing pics. The fencing one really tickles my curiosity...how many attempts he had to make to get such a long multi expo?

The cover of the book is also really awesome. Perfect paning on a jumping football player, that is quite some skills!


----------

